# average score for 3 spot



## kgoold (Aug 12, 2008)

i shot my first three spot shoot acouple of days ago and got a 275 whats your guyses average score? thanks


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Before I stopped shooting this summer I was averaging 297ish. And the competition in my indoor league was pretty stiff around that mark. 25 dropped points will definately increase your handicap. But for your first 3 spot that's pretty darn good. My first full scoring round ended with a 255  I was just not prepared to shoot 60 quality arrows in one session :embara: Some mods to form and equipment, putting together a solid routine and short range practice are all things that really helped my average increase. Also weeks of shooting under pressure with others on the line will sharpen your focus and steel your nerves. :wink:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

kgoold said:


> i shot my first three spot shoot acouple of days ago and got a 275 whats your guyses average score? thanks


I was averageing 290 on the 3 spot vegas face. ole yellow and red

5 spot target is about 296 average. ole white and blue. 

275 is good for vegas 3 spot target first time. you should get into the high 280's shortly.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

kgoold said:


> i shot my first three spot shoot acouple of days ago and got a 275 whats your guyses average score? thanks


I think the average is in the 290's +/- Most of the guys that I shoot with shoot in the mid 90's (295)


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

My first 4 score for my first ever league have been 298 and three 296's. That averages out to 296.5.

The first time I ever shot a Vegas face I think I shot 282. Your in a good place to start. Keep it up and you'll be messing with the best of them soon.


----------



## hunter3d (Aug 6, 2005)

I have been stuck around 295-296 lately. I was shooting 297-298 before but made a few changes in form and setup and went down a little. My problem is mostly mental so once I stop the stupidity I should be able to get my first 300. Thats my goal for this year anyway.


----------



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

*Average*

I currently average around 296. when I shot fingers I could shoot around 
280. 5 spot average 300 with 51 x. been stuck around that mark.
your score is a respectable place to start. You will improve if you keep shooting. Work on your form. good luck.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

300:wink:


----------

